# Hooking 2 harddrives to 2 recievers



## jswatzell (Dec 3, 2012)

I have 2 211's which I would like to connect harddrives to. Called dish and they said I can only have one harddrive active at a time. Said I could disconnect one and connect the other and it would work but that doesn't do what I want. I bought the extra receiver with a tailgater for camper but would like to be able to use it in house. I have a tech coming tomorrow to help me with the wiring. Dish told me I could just put a splitter on one feed and run it to the other 211 but that didn't work. Second receiver wouldn't power up. Both receivers work fine when I connect the second receiver to my tailgater so I know the equipment is good. 
Also, when I connect the hard drive to the second receiver I get the message to call dish and activate and error code 790. 
In reading other threads I see references to connecting the second receiver with a switch of some sort. I'm assuming the tech will help me with that but would like your input on the second harddrive issue.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

You will have to pay the one time fee of 39.99 in order to use an external powered hard drive with the 211. This account level so there is no need to pay for the same thing for a second reciever. 

If you have two 211 receivers there is no reason both cant have an external powered hard drive active at the same time just can't have two hard drives on on receiver active at the same time. A lot of the Dish help desk people have no clue, better to contact a DIRT member. 

If your installer is anything like mine was he won't know a darn thing about the usage of external hard drives on dish net receivers. As for the wiring of the coax I would let your installer help you with that. They should be able to address your needs....I wouldn't get too informative about its intended use just tell him what room you want that box in and when you are ready to use it for tailgate stuff just pull the 211 and install accordingly.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Not sure what you are using for a splitter but a standard TV splitter will not work with a satellite feed. Depending on the Dish Setup you have, you will need a second line run from the Sat Dish to the 2nd receiver.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Only one 211 can be used with a Hopper system and a tailgater.


----------



## jswatzell (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Hunter I done figgered out the folks at dish don't always have the right answer. That's why I turned to you guys. Someone today told me the regular tv splitter would work fine. And she went to someone else to doublecheck. Of course in fairness to them it's possible we had a bit of failure to communicate.
I have already paid the 40 dollar fee and have one harddrive hooked up and working. Was just hoping for a second hookup.
Also, boba, I don't have a hopper. Had it a year or so b4 hopper's time. Can't think what it is right offhand. Maybe a 722?
Last question, Hunter, where do I contact a dirt member. Sorry I'm new at this and unfamiliar with that one.

Tnx to all
John


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

PM MattG http://www.dbstalk.com/member.php?u=95989


----------



## jswatzell (Dec 3, 2012)

OK, I just tried to pm Matt at the DIRT but got a message I have to do at least 5 posts before I can PM him. So this is my 3rd post. Guess I have to do 2 more posts somewhere. Hopefully I can come up with a coupla more so I can ask my question of a Dirt member as suggested by a couple of you. Don't mean to be a smarty but I'm just trying to get my question resolved.
Thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The activation fee for the 211 external hard drive is a one-time account level fee. You can have multiple 211/211k receivers and an EHD attached to each. You can even move EHD from one 211/211k to another on the same account. The receiver must be active on the account.

An authorization may need to be sent to the new 211k for it to recognize it has that capability. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



jswatzell said:


> Thanks for the help. Hunter I done figgered out the folks at dish don't always have the right answer. That's why I turned to you guys. Someone today told me the regular tv splitter would work fine. And she went to someone else to doublecheck. Of course in fairness to them it's possible we had a bit of failure to communicate.
> I have already paid the 40 dollar fee and have one harddrive hooked up and working. Was just hoping for a second hookup.
> Also, boba, I don't have a hopper. Had it a year or so b4 hopper's time. Can't think what it is right offhand. Maybe a 722?
> Last question, Hunter, where do I contact a dirt member. Sorry I'm new at this and unfamiliar with that one.
> ...


----------

